# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معماری بهتره یا مهندسی it???

## agent13

با سلام
من از دوم دبیرستان در تمام دروس ریاضی از جمله فیزیک،  هندسه،  جبر و... دچار مشکل شدم به طوری که دیفرانسیل پیش دانشگاهی نهایی 7 شدم  نزدیک بود مردود بشم و کلا با تمام وجود از ریاضی متنفرم با این حال بین این دو رشته موندم از طرفی من خلاقیتم در طراحی خوبه و معماری خیلی کم ریاضی داره اما از طرف دیگه من از 14 سالگی برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم و الان دارم کار میکنم و نگرانم که اگر مدرکم با کارم هماهنگ نباشه در آینده کار برنامه نویسیم ضربه بخوره.  نکته دیگه اینه که من آی تی صد در صد ملی در شهر خودم کرمان قبول میشم ولی معماری باید احتمالا برم غیر انتفاعی.  از نظر علاقه هم به هر دو علاقه مند هستم ولی آی تی چندین درس ریاضی سخت مثل دیفرانسیل و گسسته و الگوریتم و...  داره و من دیگه اصلا وقت و حوصله ریاضی رو ندارم مخصوصا چون باید هم درس بخونم و هم کار کنم.  لطفا راهنمایی کنید نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم.

----------


## Maximus

دروسی مث گسسته و الگوریتم و ساختمان داده از درسای بسیار مهم کامپیوتر هست و هنر کد زدن رو بهتون یاد میده 
شما با این درسا مشکل دارید ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Behrus58

اگه فاز هنری رو ترجیح میدی که معماری بهتره قطعا
معماری دائما با کار عملی و انواع لوازم طراحی در ارتباطی. 
پروژه محوره و باید دانش زیادی از هر اثر هنری داشته باشی. 
یه شم و حس خاصی برای هر بنای خوشگلی که میبینی. مثل یه آدم معمولی بهش نگاه نکنی. یه فکر هنرمندانه به هنر داشته باشی.

آی تی از توی گرایش های کامپیوتر، به نظرم منحصر به فرد ترینه.
یه مقدار تو ایران جا نیوفتاده
اولا ساده ترین گرایش بین نرم افزار و سخت افزار(که جدیدا شده معماری) و آی تی ، خود آی تی هست بی تردید.
درس های ساده
که شاید هیچ چیز خاصی به دانشت اضافه نکنه
و این یعنی وقت آزاد
که میتونی ازش در جهت پیشرفت توی برنامه نویسی یا بیگ دیتا استفاده کنی
آی تی شدیدا در حال رشد هست
ولی شخصا اگه میخواستم برم آی تی، ترجیح میدادم برم برق گرایش مخابرات شبکه
البته خب شاید این حرف رو بی طرفانه نمیزنم !
بچه های آی تی باید خودشون خوش ذوق باشن و دائما برای خودشون پروژه تعریف کنن
وگرنه بچه های سخت افزار با اینکه خیلی درسای سنگین تری دارن، ازشون جلو میزنن حتی توی برنامه نویسی و شبکه

جمعبندی :
معماری : هنری، دائما مشغول پروژه، خوش ذوق
آی تی: وقت آزاد که باید ازش برای جلو زدن از رقبا استفاده کنی، شدیدا در حال رشد، توان به روز بودن و تعریف پروژه بدون کمک بقیه

----------


## Maximus

شما در چه شاخه ای از برنامه نویسی مشغول بکارید؟؟( فقط این سوال جواب بده )
از سال 93 بحمدالله رشته ای تی به زیر مجموعه گروه کامپیوتر اضافه شد و اکنون یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر هست 
اگر چارت رشته رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید دیگه واحد های اسون ندارند و تقریبا مث سایر گرایشهای این رشته درس دارند مثلا باید سیگنال و سیستم پاس کنند (یکی از درسای برق هست)  ؛ ریاضی مهندسی و غیره 
هررشته ای سختی خاص خودش رو داره و نباید ترسید 
فقط اگه باهنر قبول میشید گروه ریاضی جیگرتون رو خون میکنه

----------


## Mehran93071

> شما در چه شاخه ای از برنامه نویسی مشغول بکارید؟؟( فقط این سوال جواب بده )
> از سال 93 بحمدالله رشته ای تی به زیر مجموعه گروه کامپیوتر اضافه شد و اکنون یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر هست 
> اگر چارت رشته رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید دیگه واحد های اسون ندارند و تقریبا مث سایر گرایشهای این رشته درس دارند مثلا باید سیگنال و سیستم پاس کنند (یکی از درسای برق هست)  ؛ ریاضی مهندسی و غیره 
> هررشته ای سختی خاص خودش رو داره و نباید ترسید 
> فقط اگه باهنر قبول میشید گروه ریاضی جیگرتون رو خون میکنه


سیگنال درس اختیاری هست فکر کنم  :Yahoo (50):  نمیدونم دقیقا ولی به هر حال 
چارت ای تی هم فکر نکنم تغییر کرده باشه  :Yahoo (50):  شایدم کرده نمیدونم  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی شما تو خیلی درسا ریاضی نیازت میشه حتی همین سیگنال  :Yahoo (4):  که ایشون بهش اشاره کردن و خیلی درسای دیگه  :Yahoo (1):  

ایشالا واقعا بتونی درست تصمیم بگیری

----------


## Maximus

> سیگنال درس اختیاری هست فکر کنم  نمیدونم دقیقا ولی به هر حال 
> چارت ای تی هم فکر نکنم تغییر کرده باشه  شایدم کرده نمیدونم 
> ولی شما تو خیلی درسا ریاضی نیازت میشه حتی همین سیگنال  که ایشون بهش اشاره کردن و خیلی درسای دیگه  
> 
> ایشالا واقعا بتونی درست تصمیم بگیری


منظورم این نیست که تغییر کرده باشه 
 دو سه تا درس حاشیه ای بهشون اضافه شده مث ریاضی مهندسی و سیگنال سیستم (منظورم ایناست) 

این چارتی که واسه دانشگاه ما ( رشته it) هست سیگنال سیستم جزو دروس اصلی هست
میخای چارت رو برات بفرستم

----------


## pouria98

بیا تجربی و خودتو از سردرگمی نجات بده...

----------


## saj8jad

بستگی به علاقه داره ، ولی خب من بودم مهندسی it رو انتخاب میکردم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> بیا تجربی و خودتو از سردرگمی نجات بده...


موافقم پیشنهاد خوبیه  :Yahoo (1): 

خدا بخیر کنه کنکور 96 تجربی رو  :Yahoo (4):  ، هم ریختن تجربی  :Yahoo (4): 

یهو میبینی 800 هزار تا کلا شرکت کردن 600 هزارتاش تجربیه خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## stephanie

> که میتونی ازش در جهت پیشرفت توی برنامه نویسی یا *بیگ دیتا* استفاده کنی
> آ


بیگ دیتا یعنی هنر تحلیل داده های با حجم بسیار بالا.  یعنی زبان برنامه نویسی r ...یعنی آمار یعنی ریاضی ....

والا فکر کنم فقط تو ایرانه که طرف می خواد رشته مهندسی بخونه بعد  دوست داره رشتش ریاضی  هم نداشته باشه !!!!!!!!!

اینم یکی دیگه از افسانه هایی هست که جدیدا مد شده : کامپیوتر دانشگاه بری یا نری فرقی نمیکنه ، برنامه نویسی ریاضی لازم نداره 

آره اگه می خوای برنامه تاکسی تلفنی بنویسی یا تو بازار  اپ فال حافظ طراحی کنی  آره ... ریاضی بخونی یا نه مهم نیست .

ولی همه اینا اشباع شده داداش ....

----------


## agent13

از راهنمایی هاتون ممنونم راستش من برنامه نویسی وب میکنم و اچ تی ام ال و سی اس اس و jquery و مقداری هم php  و اندروید هم بلدم اما من دو سوال دارم که شما دوستان عزیز کامل پاسخ ندادین:۱- آیا برای استخدام چه در داخل و چه در خارج از کشور در حوزه وب و اندروید آیا به مدرک مرتبط مثل IT و نرم افزار نیاز هست؟  حتی اگر خوب بلد باشم و حرفه ای باشم هم نیاز هست؟ 

۲- در مجموع کدوم رشته کمتر وقتم رو میگیره؟ با توجه به این که من ریاضیم کمی ضعیفه میتونه دروس IT  برام مشکل ساز بشه؟

----------


## stephanie

ببين كلي بگم  شما فقط دز يك حالت نيازي به مدرك دانشگاهي نداري اونم اينه كه خودت كار فرماي خودت باشي. 
اما اگه قراره براي كسه ديگه اي كار كني 2 حالت هست : 1-پروژه اي كار كني كه در اين حالت نياز به مدرك و ... نيست ولي از اون ور شما برات بيمه رد نميشه و در نتيجه سابقه كاري كه بشه بعد ها به صورت قانوني بهش استناد كرد نداري. 

اين سابقه بيمه تامين اجتماعي فاكتور مهميه و مثلا براي مهاجرت به كانادا كه داشتن سابقه كار امتياز آور هست تنها سوابقي محاسبه ميشه كه تامين اجتماعي اونها رو تاييد كنه
2- استخدام يه شركتي بشي كه برات بيمه رد كنه. در اين حالت شما مشمول قانون كار ميشي كه يكي از فاكتورهاي مهم براي محاسبه حقوق در يافتيت مدرك تحصيليت هست. كه اگه نداشته باشي ضرر ميكني.

در صمن به نظرم شما بيشتر طراحي وب كار مي كني تا برنامه نويسي وب. اگه ذوق هنريت خوبه همون معماري رو بخون و در كنارش تو زمينه گرافيك و نرم افزارهاي گرافيكي و Indesign  و اينها هم مهارت كسب كن. طراحي وب رو هم مي توني در كنارش ادامه بدي . طراحي وب واقعا جداي از برنامه نويسي هست و يه كار هنري حساب ميشه ولي متاسفانه تو مملكت ما هست كه اينقدر خر تو خره و همه چي باهم قاطيه. 

كلا اگه معماري بخوني و در ضمن استعداد هنري هم داشته باشي كاراي زيادي هست كه مي توني انجام بدي : طراحي وب ,  طراحي حر فه اي USER Interface  براي نرم افزار هاي مختلف ,  دكوراسيون داخلي  ,كارهاي تبليغاتي و ....   كلا دستت خيلي بازتره . در صمت درساي رياضي هم مثل IT و ... نداره

راستي برنامه نويسي رو هم در همون حدي كه لازم داري مي توني ياد بگيري.

برنامه نويسي با وجود اينكه خيلي ترسناك به نظر مياد ولي يه چيزي هست مثل ياد گيري زبان انگليسي. هر شخصي بنا به نيازش مي تونه تا حدي كه لازم داشته باشه برنامه نويسي رو هم ياد بگيره.  نيازي به مدرك IT و ... هم نيست.

----------

